# Rapp's 2016 Bicycle Meet pictures 3 of 3



## Howard Gordon (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 17, 2016)

I miss my hometown, looks like a great show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting the pics. Do you know who was selling the Lobdell Horizontal Spring seat? 
Thanks Again
Tom


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting the pics--remember it didn't happen if there are no pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2016)

Larkin Little



izee2 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. Do you know who was selling the Lobdell Horizontal Spring seat?
> Thanks Again
> Tom


----------



## izee2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Howard,
 Thanks. Is he a member here ? Do u gave any contact info for him? 

Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2016)

well known but I have no info


----------



## izee2 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ok. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

